# Tire Advice



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg with the stock 17 inch wheels and tires. The past 2 winters I have had issues getting around so Im going to buy snow tires before winter since I now go to school 150 miles away from home. 

I have been looking online at the firestone winterforce and can get them for $96/tire locally. I'm a little worried because most of my driving is highway and I read that they are loud and all over the place on the highway. Does anyone have any experience with these tires? Or could you recommend something else? 

I'm planning on buying 16 inch steel wheels or a set of cheap aluminum wheels. Also, do I need to get the tpms sensors or can I go without them?


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

I do not have experience with tires you mentioned(my winter tires are Dunlop), I would say you need to go backwards-find tires available in your size and compare them, read reviews/forums. Noise may be a trade off for a better traction. Tirerack would be one of the options for a such info. 

Make sure tires will fit your car(load and speed wise).

I do not know about TPMS.

Keep distance and right for the conditions speed, know what your tires can handle(find empty safe open space/parking lot without poles or concrete blocks and try to accelerate, brake, make sharp turns).


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

barrier12 said:


> I do not have experience with tires you mentioned(my winter tires are Dunlop), I would say you need to go backwards-find tires available in your size and compare them, read reviews/forums. Noise may be a trade off for a better traction. Tirerack would be one of the options for a such info.
> 
> Make sure tires will fit your car(load and speed wise).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! From my research the winterforce is really loud on dry pavement. I found them used on Craigslist with 1000 miles on them for $400 on steel wheels. 

If I decided to go new I can get blizzaks for $107 including tax whereas the the winterforce are $102. I've been reading that general altimax artics are good too. That's a really good deal on the blizzaks from what I have seen but then I have to buy wheels which are costly even for steelies


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, having two sets of tires in areas, where you need them require not just brain, but some extra $$$. In order to make it less painful money wise, see, whether you could find extra set(of cheap rims) for free from craigslist(I recently saw ad in my area guy was giving away 4 wheels with tires, I told him I would take it just to save it from dumpster, if nobody wanted them, someone picked up them. You probably should have started a little bit earlier.) 

Also, see, whether there are discounts for tires of your choice, I think now some manufacturers has $70-160(in gift cards). But do not go for the tires because they are cheapest. You made the right decision to buy extra set for winter, so it is better to spend extra $50 or 100 and buy better tires, just one avoided accident will pay(save) more. And finally, do not be shy to ask for a discount, you are spending several hundreds of dollars, sometimes shops might be flexible, see, whether you actually need that road hazard coverage and alignment(if your car was ok before and drives normally now there may be no need to check it again. Or ask it to be included in price of tires. I made a list of tires I was interested in(shops did not have them in stock by the way) and went to several tire places, asking for my options. NTB in Avon, MA gave me reasonable price, they ordered tires I wanted, I dropped extra set of reels and when tires came in, they did everything, although I paid for the alignment. 

See whether Costco/Sam's/BJ's would beat the price of tire shop in your area(road hazard may be already included).

On noise aspect, if loud tires significantly better, than quiet ones, I'd rather buy loud, you can always make your radio louder too. 

If noise is a problem for some reason, than that's another story, but again, I think it is a trade off. And besides, how long that winter in Wisconsin, just 6 months? 

P.S. I'd rather buy new tires. There is a chance you could buy set of already balanced tires a little bit cheaper, but on another hand you do not know the condition, whether they hit pothole, visually they might be normal, but actually have damage. It is up to you.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

I called up a reliable source and he said that the blizzaks are going to wear quicker. Do you know anything about the general altimax artics? They are rated better than the blizzaks and winterforce. I have also read that they last a long time


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

No, I do not have info on General Altimax Artics, but it normally goes like this: out of three things, life span, price and traction at the same time(to the same tire) could be applied no more, than 2, i.e. if tire have good traction(more or better quality rubber), it will not last long, if it is cheap(yay, 80,000 or even 100,000 mls tires for $65!), they will not have good traction.

The same story with brake pads, out of 3 things(life span, dust and good braking) at the same time you can have no more, than 2, sometimes, just one.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

That makes sense. I am going to go with the blizzaks. I called up sears online and got another quote and can get them for $103 a tire. They just have to check with their distributor to see if there are any in stock. I have until tomorrow so I'm going to still research some more.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

malibuboats91 said:


> I have a 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg with the stock 17 inch wheels and tires. The past 2 winters I have had issues getting around so Im going to buy snow tires before winter since I now go to school 150 miles away from home.
> 
> I have been looking online at the firestone winterforce and can get them for $96/tire locally. I'm a little worried because most of my driving is highway and I read that they are loud and all over the place on the highway. Does anyone have any experience with these tires? Or could you recommend something else?
> 
> I'm planning on buying 16 inch steel wheels or a set of cheap aluminum wheels. Also, do I need to get the tpms sensors or can I go without them?


If you can live with the TPMS light on all the time... you can save money by not getting them.

Winterforce are good tires. Had them on my old MKIV. Yes, they are loud, due to their rather knobby design. For about the same price, General Altimax Arctic are better value

Blizzak WS70 is a good tire...keep in mind, about 55% of the tread depth is their Multicell Tube compound, the rest is an all-season compound.

If you want something less squirmy... then you look at performance winters, which sacriface some deep snow/ice traction for a firmer compound for H & V speed ratings


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> If you can live with the TPMS light on all the time... you can save money by not getting them.
> 
> Winterforce are good tires. Had them on my old MKIV. Yes, they are loud, due to their rather knobby design. For about the same price, General Altimax Arctic are better value
> 
> ...


It was between the general altimax and the blizzak. The altimax is surprisingly more expensive than the blizzak from the best priced place I have found. I figure I put on roughly 3000 a winter so I'm looking for something that will last a long time. To you does it sound like a good decision doing the blizzak?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

malibuboats91 said:


> It was between the general altimax and the blizzak. The altimax is surprisingly more expensive than the blizzak from the best priced place I have found. I figure I put on roughly 3000 a winter so I'm looking for something that will last a long time. To you does it sound like a good decision doing the blizzak?


Either choice is better than running an all-season in the winter time, but keep in mind the limitation of Blizzak WS-70 in terms of wear.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Either choice is better than running an all-season in the winter time, but keep in mind the limitation of Blizzak WS-70 in terms of wear.


Very true. Do you know how quickly they wear on a average?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

there are a lot of factors that go into it... there is no UTQG wear rating requirement for snow tires.

I typically get 2 seasons out of a set of snow tires, and I drive around 30,000 miles annually.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> there are a lot of factors that go into it... there is no UTQG wear rating requirement for snow tires.
> 
> I typically get 2 seasons out of a set of snow tires, and I drive around 30,000 miles annually.


Yeah that's very true. I have not read one bad review about the generals yet. What kind do you run?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

malibuboats91 said:


> Yeah that's very true. I have not read one bad review about the generals yet. What kind do you run?


I'll list all the tires I've used:

Green Diamond MDT
Firestone Winterforce
Green Diamond Icelander

Nokian Hakkapeliitta RSI
General Altimax Arctic
Hankook Icebear W300
...soon to order another set of General Altimax Arctic


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> I'll list all the tires I've used:
> 
> Green Diamond MDT
> Firestone Winterforce
> ...


Do you get your Generals locally or online? Tire rack is sold out in my size. I got a quote of $451.14 for 4 General Altimax Arctic tires with tax. I can get them mounted/balanced for free through a connection.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I get mine locally, where they beat TireRack's price with shipping. So I get tires + tax + mounting for the same price as TireRack's price with shipping.

Discount Tire Direct has a limited choice, but their prices include free shipping


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help! I ordered the Altimax Arctics. I found a really good deal on them.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your choice, they seems to be a good option! Just keep in mind even good tires require reasonable speed(do not fly).


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

barrier12 said:


> Congratulations on your choice, they seems to be a good option! Just keep in mind even good tires require reasonable speed(do not fly).


Yeah that's for sure. I always take it easy. It will just be nice to know I will be safe on the roads and that I won't get stuck. Last winter was terrible. Every time it snowed I decided to go skiing and would barely make it home.


----------



## khubbard1.8T (Sep 8, 2012)

You're gpong to love the Generals. Awesome snow tire and frankly one of the best tires of any type I have ever owned.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm really anxious to try them out. I just have to find some wheels to put them on now.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where I could pick up some cheap alloy rims or even steelies? I called the junk yard and they only have steelies that are $35 each. I can buy a set of new steelies for $45 or alloy for $80 new and shipped.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

other than TireRack?

Check the 5x112 wheel/tire classifieds


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay. Those prices are through tire rack wholesale.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm probably going to get one of these:
http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...cle/viewProductResults.do?v=017531|2010&wd=16

Not sure if I should go with the black or silver. If I do black I will be completely blacked out.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I have heard good reviews on Hankook Winter iPike W409

if you get from DTD, if you bought wheels and tires, they should be like Tirerack and offer free mounting... something to look into


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

So today I took my car in to have the tires mounted/balanced and put on. I'm really happy with how they look. I'm also impressed because they aren't loud at all. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

They look good.

Did you check tire pressure? Some shops put whatever they want.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks! They are at 33 psi. The door says 35 psi for the size tire I have. I'm going to bump them up tomorrow. Here's another picture after washing it.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

I would not worry about 2-3 PSIs. It is not like they put 20 or 50 instead of 33. 
Enjoy!


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've had the snows on for almost a month now and have a question. Do you guys notice that you can't corner as quickly with your snow tires? I normally do 70-75 on highway interchanges. Now with the snow tires if I try to even do 65 my traction control will kick in. It scared the crap out of me the other day. I'm not sure if its because the tires are narrower or just a characteristic of snow tires. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Was the road dry, wet or snow/ice? I think in your neck of the woods it is winter now. Slow down, you do not want to find your car with new winter tires in the ditch. Winter tires work, but they can not fix everything(excessive speed).

Also, just in case, check you pressure, may be it is down for some reason.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

barrier12 said:


> Was the road dry, wet or snow/ice? I think in your neck of the woods it is winter now. Slow down, you do not want to find your car with new winter tires in the ditch. Winter tires work, but they can not fix everything(excessive speed).
> 
> Also, just in case, check you pressure, may be it is down for some reason.


Thanks for the reply. The roads were dry. We haven't gotten any snow yet unfortunately . I wouldn't be driving that fast on icy/showy roads lol. I checked the pressure and its at 33 psi and the door says they should be at 35 psi. I'm not sure If 2 psi would make that much of a difference but I could be wrong.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

malibuboats91 said:


> I've had the snows on for almost a month now and have a question. Do you guys notice that you can't corner as quickly with your snow tires? I normally do 70-75 on highway interchanges. Now with the snow tires if I try to even do 65 my traction control will kick in. It scared the crap out of me the other day. I'm not sure if its because the tires are narrower or just a characteristic of snow tires. Any help would be appreciated!


with the altimax arctic... yes. They can be squirmy in the dry.

"performance winter" trade some of the snow/ice traction for dry-road holding abilities and a higher speed rating


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

They say "brake in" for new tires is about 500-1,000 Miles, you, probably passed that already, so I do not know, except as I said slow down.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

barrier12 said:


> They say "brake in" for new tires is about 500-1,000 Miles, you, probably passed that already, so I do not know, except as I said slow down.


I have around 700 miles on them. I'm going to bump out the air pressure to 35 and take it easy. Thanks for the feedback on my issue!


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

malibuboats91 said:


> I have around 700 miles on them. I'm going to bump out the air pressure to 35 and take it easy. Thanks for the feedback on my issue!


I know this is a little old, but did you resolve the TPMS issue? If your Jetta has the MKVI BCM, you can set indirect TPMS to make the TPMS light stay off when tires are properly inflated. It might even work with the MKV version, if it has the correct ABS system.


gap


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

iamgap said:


> I know this is a little old, but did you resolve the TPMS issue? If your Jetta has the MKVI BCM, you can set indirect TPMS to make the TPMS light stay off when tires are properly inflated. It might even work with the MKV version, if it has the correct ABS system.
> 
> 
> gap


I ended up enabling the indirect TPMS and so far it has been working great. Thanks!


----------

